# Qg18de to qr25de swap



## chodewagon (Nov 11, 2011)

So I have a 2002 gxe which is my daily. I am buying in the next week that the guy who owned it lost control and hit a sign post at a decent speed. The back half of the car is totaled. I was wondering if anyone knows of a write up to do the engine and trans swap. I would like to change the brakes, suspension and seats also. I can't seem to find anything that doesn't just say to sell the gxe and buy a spec v. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Shadow_Death (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't know myself but I mean if you can get a Spec-V then why not go that route?


----------



## chodewagon (Nov 11, 2011)

Well I'm buying a spec v that is totaled. I'm looking for information on what's involved with swapping stuff over. Both cars are manual, the v has a trans from an Altima. Plus the car is priced pretty well. I just don't want to get rid of mine. Mine isn't rusted out like most of them in PA.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

since you have a donor car it shouldn't be too hard, drop the front sub frame with engine/trans/ suspension etc attached to exchange, of course you will need to change the harness, ecu etc..


----------

